

Surprise speaker at TEDGlobal: Julian Assange in Session 12 - NonEUCitizen
http://blog.ted.com/2010/07/surprise_speake.php

======
nickpinkston
Further reading from press covering TEDGlobal:

Forbes: [http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/07/16/julien-
assange-o...](http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/07/16/julien-assange-of-
wikileaks-surfaces-in-oxford/)

CNN.com: <http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/web/07/16/wikileaks.disclosures>

Design Mind: [http://designmind.frogdesign.com/blog/julian-assange-of-
wiki...](http://designmind.frogdesign.com/blog/julian-assange-of-wikileaks-
troublemaker-or-hero.html)

------
AlexMuir
"Wikileaks has been somewhat quiet in its postings of late, as it is
rebuilding its technology backbone to make it more secure and make it easier
for leakers to submit documents."

That's an understatement - the site has been dead since march. I don't know
what to make of Assange but it seems fairly clear that wikileaks is a one-man
op now.

~~~
anon123455677
Perhaps they've realized that a mistake was made (Manning). Infrastructure is
probably being rebuilt to correct certain flaws in the structure of the site.

